# [ODMP] Wiggins Police Department, Mississippi ~ November 27, 2005



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

A Patrol Officer with the Wiggins Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 27, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18049*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Patrol Officer Odel Fite 
*Wiggins Police Department*
*Mississippi*
End of Watch: Sunday, November 27, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 24 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, November 27, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Handgun; .40 caliber
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder

Officer Fite and Officer Brandon Breland were shot and killed after responding to a domestic disturbance call at approximately 8:00 pm. A male subject opened fire on both officers with a .40 caliber handgun, killing them both.

When dispatchers could not reach either officer by radio, they requested assistance from the Stone County Sheriff's Office and the Mississippi Highway Patrol. The responding units located the officers' bodies outside of the mobile home.

The suspect was arrested at his home in Maxie, Mississippi, a short time later and was charged with two counts of capital murder.

Officer Fite had served with the Wiggins Police Department for 24 years.

Related Line of Duty Deaths Patrol Officer Brandon Breland
Wiggins Police Department, MS
EOW: Sunday, November 27, 2005
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Agency Contact Information
Wiggins Police Department
117 First St N
Wiggins, MS 39577

Phone: (601) 928-5444

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

